# How would my plant grow more?



## DonPilin (Jan 16, 2022)

Hello g day people, I can leave it in the ground, but it only gets about 6 hours of sun, or I can put it in a pot and there move the platna to give much more hours of light, and in the strong hours put it under a spotlight at home. Of course putting prepared soil in both.
What do you think? Thank you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Needs more light, As long as you are not into flower yet , I would move it to a spot in ground with more light during the day. Or dig up very carefully try to get all of the root ball, and replant in some good grow soil mixed with 30% pearlite for drainage. The bigger the pot the better I like 10 gallon pots easy to move around and will grow a good amount of herb.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2022)

Move it to a sunny place.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Move it to a sunny place.


Philadelphia ?


----------



## DonPilin (Jan 16, 2022)

because I live in a city I don't have a place where I can be on the ground more than 6 hours of sunlight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2022)

Time for an inside grow.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Philadelphia ?




Jersey


----------

